#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Scaff toren 8M (layer)

## nachtbrakers

Wie kan mij aan een tekening voor een layer toren van 2,07m bij 2,07m 8m hoog helpen?

Hij zal buiten komen te staan en dienen als lichttoren ( 3x arena ballast onderin) verder zal hij dicht gemaakt worden met zeiltjes.

----------


## @lex

Hallo nachtbrakers,

8 meter hoog, een basis van 2*2m, dichtgemaakt met zeiltjes en drie ballasten van arena's als ballast/ankergewicht?

Ik kijk naar buiten, zie het stormen en besluit toch maar binnen te blijven. Heb vandaag geen zin in zeilen met een scafftorentje...

Gr, @lex

----------


## nachtbrakers

Ik heb toch nergens gezegd dat ik de ballasten van de arena's als ankergewicht ga gebruiken.
Ik bedoel alleen dat ze niet boven in de toren komen te hangen.

----------


## moderator

Er zijn voldoende steigerbouwers die een dergelijke constructie willen aanbieden.
Een tekening wordt gemaakt voor mensen die kunnen omgaan met die tekening. Zomaar delen van tekeningen, dat is niet zoals de wereld draait.
Bouwen van deze constructies is vakwerk, gedaan door professionele bedrijven.

----------


## Upgrading your system

En daar wordt de spijker op zijn kop geslagen.

Probleem van Technische tekeningen is dat 60% van de mensen die ermee moeten werken niet echt begrijpen wat er staat.

Ik heb in mijn verleden bij een zwembad-bouwer gewerkt waat we privé zwembaden bouwden. Zolang het buitenbaden waren ging dat goed, zodra het binnenwerk was en we te maken kregen met een aannemer en technische bouwtekeningen moest ik met de baas mee naar de bouwvergaderingen omdat hij de tekeningen niet begreep.

De man deed dit werk al 25 Jaar !!

Het moraal van dit verhaal: zoals de MOD al zegt:
De tekening laat je maken door de persoon die hiervoor verantwoordelijk is en wordt gebruikt door een persoon die weet wat er staat (en er zelf ook 1 zou kunnen maken)
Dan weet je dat een tekening zin heeft. wanneer de tekening perfect is en de lezer denk "dat zal er wel staan" gaat het al mis.

Verder: Ik zou kiezen voor het dichtmaken met winddoorlatende netten. deze werken al maar werken niet als zeil. Win raad in bij een gerenomeerd bedrijf.!

----------


## nachtbrakers

Ik wil de tekening laten zien aan de plaatselijke steigerbouwer, die ook over genoeg layer materiaal beschikt maar niet zo achtelijk duur is als de gerenomeerde bedrijven (2900 ex. voor 2 torens).

----------


## moderator

En je vraagt dus wel of die achterlijk dure bedrijven even hun tekeningen aan jou ter beschikking stellen?

euhm...Wil je een aardig of een eerlijk antwoord?

----------


## nachtbrakers

> En je vraagt dus wel of die achterlijk dure bedrijven even hun tekeningen aan jou ter beschikking stellen?



Dat vraag ik toch nergens!

Ik vraag of er misschien iemand is die een tekening voor me heeft, meer niet.

Het lijkt wel of de grotere bedrijven geen eens zin hebben om 2 torentjes te bouwen en daarom de prijzen zo hoog houden.

----------


## Hairman

> Dat vraag ik toch nergens!
> 
> Ik vraag of er misschien iemand is die een tekening voor me heeft, meer niet.
> 
> Het lijkt wel of de grotere bedrijven geen eens zin hebben om 2 torentjes te bouwen en daarom de prijzen zo hoog houden.



Ik denk dat je dat niet zomaar kunt stellen, nachtbraker.

De gerenomeerde bedrijven zitten idd niet altijd te wachten op zulke kleine klusjes, zeker niet in het hoogseizoen. voor een torentje van 8 meter heb je toch 3 personen nodig, en vanwege de ballast die nodig is om het zaakje overeind te houden bij zware wind moet je met een vrachtwagen en heftruck komen!
En daar hebben we dan ook meteen de grootste kostenposten te pakken.
Van Eersel (daar zit ons "gerenomeerde" bedrijf) naar Harderwijk is 150Km. Heen en terug is dus 300Km, en dat nog eens erbij voor de afbouw is samen 600KM!! Had je daar al bij stil gestaan? Verder moeten die 3 personen ook hun boterham verdienen maal 2 dagen (op- en afbouw). Ook zit er op kantoor nog iemand die voor jou een mooie tekening maakt met de daarbij horende berekeningen (ivm belasting van het gewicht wat jij er in wil hangen, en van de windbelasting omdat jij die torens zonodig vol met doekjes wil hangen). Verder moet het hele zaakje klaargezet en geladen worden, en na de afbouw weer gelost en gesorteerd... En natuurlijk de salarissen van de directeur, secretaresse, verkoper, planner etc niet te vergeten!
Dus: Als je heel goedkoop 2 torenjes wil moet je idd bij je lokale steigerboer/ aannemer zijn!
Vergeet niet om een berekening te laten maken voor de windbelasting (als ze dat al kunnen?)

Maar goed, het ging om een tekening zodat je aan de steigerbouwer kunt laten zien wat je bedoelt.
Ik zou zeggen, pak pen en papier, en teken in 2 minuten een voor- zij- en bovenaanzicht van 1 torentje, en zeg dat je er zo 2 wil hebben....
Lijkt mij overdreven om dat aan iemand anders te vragen, of het moet zijn dat je je voor je tekenkunsten schaamt en liever een autocadtekening overhandigd...

Weest gegroet,

Herman.

----------


## moderator

[QUOTE][/QUOTWie kan mij aan een tekening voor een layer toren van 2,07m bij 2,07m 8m hoog helpen?E]

Nachtbraker vraag wel degelijk om een tekening die anders gebruikt wordt door een steiger bouwer die bekwaam een toren voor hem kan bouwen.

Zolang mensen niet willen inzien dat voorbereiding en veilig werken geld kost zal ik het voor de bedrijven opnemen die hier onterecht als woekeraars worden neergezet.

Herman geeft een groot deel van de onderbouwing in de prijsstelling al aan.

Sommige dingen kan je heel veruftig oplossen door een goedkoper alternatief te bevragen/ te gebruiken.

Berekeningn van een grid/scaff of een doortimmerd creatief ichtplan, dat is waar geld mee wordt verdiend.
Niet de vermoorde onschuld uithangen als dat je verteld wordt!

----------


## jens

Ik zou lekker de organisatie voor die touwers laten zorgen, zei willen het immers net als het podium bijvoorbeeld.mischien is de mogelijkheid er wel dat de steigerbouwer het evenement wil sponseren. iig als dat mogelijk is..

ik heb ook wel eens meegewert aan relatief kleine evenementen waar toch al het steigerwerk werd hedaan.

podium, 2 torens voor geluid en FOH overkapping. En de organisatie kennende heeft het nooit veel gekost.

werd gedaan door dokter steigers tegenwoordig Workx las ik net op hun website  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

succes

----------


## Hairman

> Ik zou lekker de organisatie voor die *towers* laten zorgen, *zij* willen het immers*.* *N*et als het podium bijvoorbeeld.mischien is de mogelijkheid er wel dat de steigerbouwer het evenement wil sponseren. iig als dat mogelijk is..



Jens, volgens mij IS nachtbrakers de organisatie...

Weest gegroet,

Hairman

----------


## Hairman

By the way, dit is toch ook wel een beetje de omgekeerde wereld.
Als ik een steiger om mijn huis wil laten zetten voor schilderwerk, dan hoef ik toch ook geen autocad-tekening aan te leveren bij de lokale steigerboer..
Of hij komt de zaak opmeten, of ik maak een schetsje met daarop de maten die hij nodig heeft, toch??

De steigerboer hoort dan een tekening te maken van datgene wat hij gaat bouwen.
Dat is namelijk wel zo handig voor zijn werknemers die het moeten bouwen, en voor eventuele keuringsinstanties...

Weest gegroet,

Hairman.

----------


## @lex

> By the way, dit is toch ook wel een beetje de omgekeerde wereld.
> Als ik een steiger om mijn huis wil laten zetten voor schilderwerk, dan hoef ik toch ook geen autocad-tekening aan te leveren bij de lokale steigerboer..
> Of hij komt de zaak opmeten, of ik maak een schetsje met daarop de maten die hij nodig heeft, toch??
> 
> De steigerboer hoort dan een tekening te maken van datgene wat hij gaat bouwen.
> Dat is namelijk wel zo handig voor zijn werknemers die het moeten bouwen, en voor eventuele keuringsinstanties...
> 
> Weest gegroet,
> 
> Hairman.



In het geval van een steiger tegen een gevel is er sprake van een hele andere situatie. Deze steigers worden zelden met zeil bekleed en als dat al gebeurt brengt de steiger de kracht op het zeil over op de gevel, die daartegen bestand is (anders zou de gevel het ook begeven als de wind er direct op zou staan). In het geval van TS wordt een structuur neergezet die op zichzelf moet kunnen staan (en niet bepaald ideale afmetinge heeft voor iets dat op zichzelf moet kunnen blijven staan). De meeste forummers hier zullen inmiddels weten dat je daar net voor gebruikt ipv zeil. Vandaar ook mijn opmerking op de eerste pagina. Ik krijg toch wel kriebel als iemand denk dat het zo makkelijk is als even van iemand anders een papiertje krijgen. Als het omflikkert: wie is er dan aansprakelijk? De bouwer zal wijzen naar degene die de tekening heeft geleverd. Wordt lastig om te wijzen naar een forumgebruiker... Iemand anders zal wijzen naar degene die het zeil er tegenaan heeft gehangen. Maar die vrijwilliger zal hooguit zeggen: ik vond het al onverantwoord dat ik zonder valbeveiliging dat zeil op die toren moest gaan vast maken.

Om kort te gaan: er is een reden waarom dit soort torens door de grote bedrijven alleen tegen een dikke vergoeding worden neergezet (en dat is hierboven ook al toegelicht).

Genoeg voor vandaag!

Gr, @lex

----------


## Upgrading your system

Feit is dat wanneer jij de tekening aandraagt van de te maken toren en de steigerbouwer dit na gaat bouwen hij de verantwoordelijkheid op jou gaat afschuiven als het fout gaat. Laat hem het geheel zelf bedenken, berekenen en plaatsen. op die manier is het zijn verantwoording dat het ding blijft staan. ook de zeilen of netten en dak laat je regelen door de bouwer.

De eerste de beste slimmerd die hier met een tekening aankomt of het ding mailt kom ik persoonlijk zijn/haar brein controleren en hem/haar vragen waar ze mee bezig zijn.
Dit soort zaken zijn veel te belangrijk om een loopje mee te nemen en ik hoop dat Nachtbrakers dan ook bij deze goed genoeg bij de tijd is om dit te begrijpen.

Een schetsje van hoe het er ongeveer uit zou moeten zien is echt het maximale wat je mag geven. Hoewel de bouwer aan de afmetingen genoeg moet hebben om te bepalen hoe hij te werk gaat..

Knoop het in je oren en waag het niet foto's te plaatsen als het toch fout ging omdat je toch wat centen wilde besparen

----------


## Hairman

Hoi @lex,

In mijn vorige post gaat het niet om de steiger of windbelasting of zoiets, maar puur om die tekening, en dat die niet door de klant aangeleverd dient te worden, maar dat de steigerboer die zelf MOET maken!!

Ik zal een ander voorbeeld geven: Iemand belt mijn collega op de verhuur op met de vraag of wij een podium voor hem kunnen bouwen. Mijn collega vraagt vervolgens aan de klant of hij even een autocad-tekening aan kan leveren (da's handig, hoeft mijn andere collega, de tekenaar, dat niet meer te doen want die heeft het al zo druk...). Dit is natuurlijk van den zotte, lang niet al onze klanten zijn in het bezit van autocad of kunnen hiermee omgaan! Het is ook helemaal niet hun taak! dat is de taak van onze tekenaar. Een klant leverd zijn wensen/eisen aan (evt. verduidelijkt door een schets), wij maken daar een tekening van, sturen/mailen die naar de klant met de vraag of dit is wat hij in gedachten heeft en of hij eventuele op/aanmerkingen of veranderingen door wil geven. Vervolgens past onze tekenaar de tekening aan, stuurt deze weer aan de klant met dezelfde vraag als hiervoor. Dit hele spelletje herhaalt zich soms wel 10 keer (soms veranderen de eisen van bands of licht/geluidsbedrijven, of gaat de kaartverkooop slecht, dus een iets kleiner podium, of wat voor reden dan ook).
Resume: Een KLANT levert ideën/ wensen/ eisen of evt. een schets aan! En een PODIUMBEDRIJF maakt daar een bouwtekening van met de bijbehorende berekeningen! En niet omgekeerd, want dan krijg je dus de omgekeerde wereld waar ik het over had.

Verder nog even over de rest van je post: dat net waar jij het over hebt heet gaasdoek en is maar 50% winddoorlatend, wat dus betekent dat je de windbelasting door 2 mag delen. Maar zelfs met dichte doeken erin is er geen probleem, als je maar genoeg ballast in de toren legt, en alle staanders koppelt! Een toren waar helemaal geen doeken of iets anders (lampen en boxen vangen ook wind!!) kan ook gewoon omwaaien! Een toren van 2x2m mag je maar 6 meter hoog maken zonder ballast als er niets in hangt. De stelregel is: hoogte max. = 3 x de smalste basis. dwz een toren met een basis van 4x2m mag 3x2=6m hoog (de smalste basis = 2m.) Deze stelregel geld tot windkracht 8. Een hogere windkracht kan alsnog alles omver blazen, maar windkracht 8 is de norm.

Over de aansprakelijkheid als ie toch "omflikkert" valt te twisten. Het gaat erom wie de fout gemaakt heeft. De bouwer kan bv. niet volgens tekening gebouwd hebben. De tekenaar kan bv. schoren vergeten zijn in te tekenen. Degene die de berekeningen gemaakt heeft kan bv. door een rekenfout te weinig ballast opgegeven hebben. Het bedrijf kan bv. om kostenbesparende redenen op de veiligheid beknibbeld hebben. De klant kan de toren bv. volhangen met doeken terwijl dit niet tegen het podiumbouwbedrijf verteld is. Of het waaide gewoon veel harder dan voorspeld was (in dat geval is het overmacht en is niemand aansprakelijk).
Als een steigerbouwer volgens een tekening van iemand anders bouwt zonder die nagekeken en doorgerekend te hebben, is uiteraard de steigerbouwer (het bedrijf) schuldig aan nalatigheid en aansprakelijk! (er van uit gaande dat de fout in de tekening zat, natuurlijk)

P.S. de vrijwilliger die zegt: "ik vond het al onverantwoord dat ik zonder valbeveiliging dat zeil op die toren moest gaan vast maken." is een oetl#l dat ie dat doet, want bracht zichzelf daarmee in levensgevaar. Erg dom.

Nou, das weer een heel verhaal. als er nog vragen zijn hoor ik het graag.

Weest gegroet,

Hairman.

----------


## Hairman

@ Upgrading your system:

Je hebt in de tijd dat ik m'n vorige post schreef gepost, vandaar deze reactie.
Als je m'n verhaal hierboven leest, kun je er uit opmaken dat degene die meent een tekning te moeten maken en aan de topicstarter te moeten doneren, nooit aansprakelijk gesteld kan worden door de steigerbouwer in het geval dat er iets mee gebeurt, zelfs de topicstarter die de tekening "doorpassed" draagt geen verantwoording voor het gebouwde.
De enige verantwoordelijke voor het gebouwde is de steigerbouwer, mits op de hoogte gesteld van de bestemming van de torens, nl om doeken in op te hangen!
Ik kan zelfs een tekening maken van een toren waar geen schoren in zitten en waar geen ballast in ligt! De steigerbouwer hoort te weten dat hij zo'n toren niet volgens die tekening mag bouwen. einde verhaal.

Weest gegroet,

Hairman.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Zeker, je hebt daarin voor 100% gelijk. Feit blijft wel dat er verschillende soorten steigerbouwers zijn. Wanneer je een tekening aanleverd met de vraag zo'n ding te bouwen en het ding staat er zoals op het plaatje zonder tuidraden of ballast en het gaat mis, dan kan het wel de schuld zijn van de bouwer maar daaraan heb je op dat moment weinig.
Daarom was mijn reactie zoals hij is. Houd het bij een krabbeltje op een papiertje of liever een mondelinge uitleg. de bouwer kan het dan vertalen in een tekening met de nodige berekeningen.

Ik snap heel goed wat je bedoeld, maar weet ook hoe het in de praktijk werkt. de tekening komt aan bij Jan achter de balie, schuift door naar henkie die het erg druk heeft en omdat er specifiek naar datgene op die nette en profi tekening is gevraagt staat hij er verder ook niet bij stil wat er precies mee gebeurt omdat Jan dat niet helemaal duidelijk had gemaakt.
Miep maakt vervolgens de magazijnbon voor de mensen daar volgens tekening. Zij heeft nog nooit een steiger in het echt gezien en gaat alleen uit van wat er op papier staat. de magazijnmannen geloven het allemaal wel en maken de order compleet.
De bouwer bouwt volgens tekening en het circus staat er alsnog zonder berekeningen.
Ik heb dit soort zaken in de jaren zo vaak zien gebeuren dat je beter zeker kan zijn dat de mensen zelf gaan nadenken voor ze iets maken.

Treurig, maar het blijkt nu eenmaal zo te werken. Uiteraard zal het niet altijd zo gaan, maar je kunt er een hoop narigheid of misverstanden mee voorkomen.

----------

